# Coupe vs Hatch?



## demon (Apr 27, 2004)

is there a benefit to getting one or the other? The only difference I have found is the coupe is 27lbs lighter. I am looking at getting a 90 coupe, guy is selling it for $1000, as a second car and drifter.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i like the hatch better, but its up to you.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

*fastback * is more areodynamic 
coupe is lighter.
fastback looks better.
fastback has more trunk space.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Hatch :thumbup: cause i own one lol and they look better :banana:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The coupe is a stiffer chassis because of the bracing behind the rear seat as well as being lighter.

Troy


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HATCH!!!!! cuss i also have one :cheers:


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

fastback cause i own one


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I fit a 15kg capcity washing machine in my 180sx once...


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Coupe is lighter, stiffer, and has better weight distribution. Fastback has much more cargo room...Looks...are subjective, the coupe is really starting to grow on me now...


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

forget trunk space, the coupe is the nicer of the 2. and the trunks dont rust as easy, honestly I would probably say different if I owned a fastback, but I dont so go coupe :thumbup:


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i say find some 240 if you see a coupe in great shape go for it if you see a hatch go for that, unless you have a must get a coupe or hatch idea in your head. i would take which ever one in best shape and color


----------



## demon (Apr 27, 2004)

Honestly I like the look of the coupe better, and for $1000 i dont mind if it comes with a few problems, its going to be a project anyway. Main thing I was wondering is if the weight distribution was any different. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

lol ya the coupe look like :thumbdwn: 
and the hatchback is :thumbup:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I like them both is their own ways... the coupe is great for a silvia conversion then its dead sexy!!! The FASTback is just beautiful as is, aren't you baby! *strokes hood of car*

But how could you pass up a grand for a 240sx get it while u can!


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

i like the 180sx because it just loks neat, but i see way to many fastbacks around. I raley see any coupes, so id just get a coupe for it raity, which im gonna go look at one in about 40min


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

x0dyssey said:


> i like the 180sx because it just loks neat, but i see way to many fastbacks around. I raley see any coupes, so id just get a coupe for it raity, which im gonna go look at one in about 40min



HAHAHAHA i cant spell today LOL


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

I si nawthing rong wit yo speeling... lol j/k


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Coupes are sweet....i miss my coupe... I'd get the coupe because not as many people rock them done up right....i'd say get a coupe, silvia front end, and slammed...looks so
sick! My buddy just did that same setup, and it is just too hot.. Lovin it..

-Alex B.


----------



## HoLLa (Apr 30, 2004)

I agree, the coupe w/ the silvia conversion looks hella sexy! :thumbup: The fastbacks look dope too but I'm looking for a coupe as well, COUPE COUPE!!!!!


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

Onevia 4 life!!!


----------



## devilshalo (May 2, 2004)

At the time, I got the hatchback because of the trunk space. I used to go to school straight from a graveyard shift and I fit perfectly in the back to take a nap before my first class. :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

devilshalo said:


> At the time, I got the hatchback because of the trunk space. I used to go to school straight from a graveyard shift and I fit perfectly in the back to take a nap before my first class. :thumbup:


holy ghetto


----------



## devilshalo (May 2, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> holy ghetto


 I happened to like the fastback. Just happened to come in handy that way.

Long drives by myself and I need to pull off the road for a quick nap at a rest stop, it was nice to pop the back seat down and take a 1 - 2 hour nap. And working a full time graveyard shift and full load of classes everyday, that nap was a welcome. I think back in those days, I averaged about 5 hours of sleep a day in two 2.5 hour breaks.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

devilshalo said:


> Long drives by myself and I need to pull off the road for a quick nap at a rest stop, it was nice to pop the back seat down and take a 1 - 2 hour nap. And working a full time graveyard shift and full load of classes everyday, that nap was a welcome. I think back in those days, I averaged about 5 hours of sleep a day in two 2.5 hour breaks.


HELL YA!!! Especially during those lunch time naps :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Fastbackownzall


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

they both s13, so ill take either one. im on my third one now. first one being silvia Q :thumbup:


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

barney said:


> they both s13, so ill take either one. im on my third one now. first one being silvia Q :thumbup:


Okay I'm a newbie....what's a silvia Q? I think I know what a silvia is.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Q stands for trim levels. Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well i say get what you can find that the chassis is in good shape. I have owned a 90 FB for about 3 years now. I personaly like the looks of the FB over the stock coupe. My girl friend just bought a 93 coupe, so i have 2 240s now, one of both. if you want one more for racing i would say get a base model coupe, as they are lighter, and stifer chassis. Other wise get what fits you, and your tast. just make sure the chassis is in good shape.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

performance wise, there isnt much more to say,... so as for looks , i think they both look awsome, but with a coupe (at least for me) i think the only real body mod that looks awsome is the s13 front, 
but with the fastback you can go many more directions and know it will look awsome-you can leave em the way they are, do the sleepy eyes if you want, the s13 front ,14 front, or 15 front, and it;ll look badass and definitaly original, if the prob is that they are common its possible to do all these things to a coupe as well, but i dont believe they will flow the same way as on a fastback, with a rounded rear that could easily be mistaken for a new car by someone who doesnt know much about cars, as opposed to the rear of the coupe which is more boxy, and may not flow with very rounded, modern s15 lights, or modern kouki lights... but personally since i love the classic look of the coupe s13 i would go with that for sure
but my friend is actually getting the s15 lights on his coupe this weekend, so he may prove me wrong

o i forgot, you can also do somethin like the flat lights that take place of the flip ones... still think they;ll only look cool on the hatch


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

aight noobs, the best is K, turbo and all power windows power this and that. Q non turbo, power this and that, J is nonturbo and no power anything which sucks.


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

barney said:


> aight noobs, the best is K, turbo and all power windows power this and that. Q non turbo, power this and that, J is nonturbo and no power anything which sucks.


Thanks.....so does that mean I'm not a noob any more cause I know that :loser:


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

augimatic said:


> Thanks.....so does that mean I'm not a noob any more cause I know that :loser:


depends, when something comes up and you honest enough to admit that you dont know it, then ill call you noob once more. :loser: 


:thumbup:


----------

